# Fence Pass Through Designs.



## lmnrancher (Feb 26, 2011)

*Pass Thur Gates*

Gamecock67, the easiest is a V- style it is simple to make and easier to use.

looks like this -> allows pedestrians to walk through without hassling with gates.

LMN Rancher


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The only thing you change when you are building the fence is leaving the area where you want the pass thru open, then continue on with your fencing. _

_It should look like this ----->-----_

_Whether or not you make it a V or a U shape is up to you obviously. I personally like the U shape a bit better, just because it seems to look harder for a horse to get through it!_

_All that is really extra to it, is the extra post holes that need augered, but it should be built the same as the rest of your fencing to blend in. _

_Sorry, I couldnt find any templates on the internet via google...._


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I knew the "Y" configuration could be used with cattle, but was not sure of its effectiveness with narrower bodied horses. It is a lot easier to construct than the "U", so I will probably try it and see how it performs.


----------

